# So...did you see it ??



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news...-flash-in-metro-detroit-we-re-looking-into-it

Last night we had an explosion...I was sitting on the couch and booom it sound like thunder but was different.

Wife asked what happened all I know was there was explosion.

So, I missed it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I saw it on the news this am...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

So, our time here is coming to an end?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Sure, just ask Connor.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sure, just ask Connor.


I've stayed away from that one. My thoughts, opinions would get me banned for sure.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> Sure, just ask Connor.


I heard it was an UFO...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

See What???


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> See What???


The mother ship coming to get you or N Korea doing some more practice rounds.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

My thought was that someone hit my truck. Then I remembered that our foil had a crack from the cold weather. 

So I got down the shotgun and sat on the couch all night. This morning walked around the house looking for tracks....guess what I found !!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a Call said:


> This morning walked around the house looking for tracks....guess what I found !!!


No tracks?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> No tracks?


drama ....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

So run...not walk to the store and buy every roll of foil you can find....

They are watching


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JMHConstruction said:


> No tracks?


I was thinking an extension cord...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking an extension cord...


Well...you may or you may not be correct, but...how did you know ?


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

News reports that a meteorite came through. I didn't catch the whole story but it probably burnt up before it hit the ground. If you happen upon a piece of if they bring life changing amounts of money to your life.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You live in Detroit. It was probably just a drive-by.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> I've stayed away from that one. My thoughts, opinions would get me banned for sure.


Agreed. I will never in life engage in a conversation with that.........I'm sure I would be suspended/banned. I can't explain how I feel about him in a polite way.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I was thinking an extension cord...


My passport expired so I guess would be considered an alien instead of a tourist in Detroit....


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> My passport expired so I guess would be considered an alien instead of a tourist in Detroit....


We allow all to enter....getting out can be tricky or expensive  come one come all


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> My passport expired so I guess would be considered an alien instead of a tourist in Detroit....


It is more difficult for a U.S. citizen to reenter the USA than to enter Canada...


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is more difficult for a U.S. citizen to reenter the USA than to enter Canada...


How true !!

Years ago took the wife on a cruise had a wonderful time...little did I know my passport was bad...I had lost one so went and got another. Then...I found my old one and used it to exit the US. When we got back there was a long long line of folks getting off the ship. We got in line...shortly after...two official folks came to my wife and I. Asked if I was Brian...sure I said. Follow us...hmmm....

Turns out using a lost passport is a no no no....however we made it out okay. And made it through the line in Record time.

Getting back is not so easy...I have another story, but that is for another day.

No salting tonight


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It is more difficult for a U.S. citizen to reenter the USA than to enter Canada...


I've heard the secret is lube...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Here ya go, you can all wear your foil hats in one group

http://www.thealiencon.com/

The thread I was going to post this in was closed


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

JMHConstruction said:


> Here ya go, you can all wear your foil hats in one group
> 
> http://www.thealiencon.com/
> 
> The thread I was going to post this in was closed


You know how it goes...scandals, rumors, greed, and well...false accusations. Then they kick you hind end and say behave.

Anyhow....thanks  I think we all should attend in our plow trucks filled with meteors for sale.

There were reports two days ago about a guy trying to sell chunks of concrete as meteorites fragments...what a fool, anyone who is anyone knows there is iron and gold in those chunks.

Anyhow....see you there  maybe.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

On a Call said:


> You know how it goes...scandals, rumors, greed, and well...false accusations. Then they kick you hind end and say behave.
> 
> Anyhow....thanks  I think we all should attend in our plow trucks filled with meteors for sale.
> 
> ...


I do like the idea of selling out there, but I will have to pass:laugh:


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

We could take snow from collected from that night....I am certain it has been affected .

Sell it as Alien Snow


----------

